# Infinity kappa perfect 900



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Has anyone heard these yet? Curious to how they sound and with the 3 way setup. There isn't a infinity dealer anywhere near me in South East Detroit Michigan. 
They look nice and in thinking of getting a set with the matching 3" midrange.


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

All I can say is I hope there better than the last infinity perfect line, they couldn't possibly be worse.


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

I wouldn't call the previous gen perfect components bad, they were descent when they were first released. I had a set (I think I might still have them actually.... Hmmmmm) and despite the bright tweeters thought their midbass sounded better vs similarly priced components.

I hate seeing the direction infinity has gone, they use to be at the top of home audio stuff and made some killer car products....


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

Anyone had a chance to listen to the new line? Wondering how JBL side of things can be so revered and infinity side despised. They sure look close to the JBL GTi series to me


----------



## madmaxz (Feb 11, 2009)

ANyone try these yet? Specs look nice. Cant find xmax rating. Kind of reminds me of AF gs690


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

I ordered some, should have them with a few weeks. I'll post here once I get them in.
hoping to get the 3"mids too if I can find them.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

AAAAAAA said:


> I ordered some, should have them with a few weeks. I'll post here once I get them in.
> hoping to get the 3" mids too if I can find them.


Man that would make my day! im holding off on purchasing a component set until there is some reviews out on the infinity. would love to have a big shootout test.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

Well it unfortunetly won't be a shoot out as I only will be getting this set ...


----------



## madmaxz (Feb 11, 2009)

interested to hear your input after install


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

I just left the store after hearing the jbl 6x9 component set...all I can say is you would definitely need a mid-range driver added to that set. Although the set sounded smooth...I just felt like the mids was just lower than all of the other frequency ranges. The tweeter is nice and but the woofer just doesn't bring nothing dynamic and it sounds lifeless. The search continues for me.


----------



## madmaxz (Feb 11, 2009)

could be a matter of how it was powered? any idea how they were powered?


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Setup was:
Pioneer double din head unit- eq was flat then I made some adjustments.
Amp: jbl 4 channel amp. I believe it was a club series amp
Rear speakers: none
Subs: none
I switch between amps. There was a RF Prime 4 channel also. 
Speakers were 3 ohms. Basically they sounded like a step up from my factory setup. Still no way to get any vocal presences. 


Hey I got it, they sounded like the eq was set like a smile...if you know what that means. And that was with me working from flat and adding boost to the mids


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

I will say this...those Alpine type r 6x9....man!!!
For a coaxial they are close in sounding to focal speakers I heard in a shop. Sales guy told me most guys come in and don't believe him when he says they are close in tone and Dynamics. Wish there was a component set.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

Got them in


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

AAAAAAA said:


> Got them in


More pics!!! And what sub is that? When will u be installing the 6x9's? We want a first impression on the quality of the drivers then a review once they are installed please and thank you


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

The sub is the kappa 800W (8inch, 400watts, 2 or 4ohm switch).

For the components I'm impressed by the stiffness of the carbon fiber cones, it's the hardest I've seen yet. Of course I don't know how that translate to the listening test, likely well positioned for handling some lows. Rated at 150watts per side. These drivers seem to be serious 

The rubber surround is pretty beastly to. Seems like they would have a lot of excursion capability from the extremely scientific and relevant "finger test" hehe.

The 6.5 isn't oversized, definitely standard diameter, but it's pretty deep. Crutchfield says they won't fit in the back doors but I'm sure I'll find a way.

The 6x9 looks like a beast, granted it's the only by 9 I've ever really looked closely at. There is more cone surface length from it's shortest side then the 6.5 by a good margin... that may be typical of a 6x9 though. All to say, it has the same SD (cone area) as an 8inch. Can't wait to see what they can do.

Infinity seems to speak a lot about their edge cone tech...more cone area for same size speaker...to me it just looks like they didn't make a full mounting ring...they just put tabs for screws that makes it look "edge speaker cone design" but when measuring tab to tab vs cone diameter I see no cone advantage vis a vis it's mounting diameter. Maybe I'm not explaining that right.

The crossovers, as you can see, are gigantic, so that's usually a sign of quality. Lots of parts inside and they are all large parts. It will be a challenge finding a place for them.

It's also been a challenge finding some place with the 300m in stock... but I think I found some so I may be ordering them soon too.

I'm not sure when I will have time to start installing them, getting ready for Halloween this weekend and need to spend time on other house projects. Maybe I'll find some time Sunday for it before it gets to cold.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey, thanks for that quick run down. if possible I'd love some pics of your 6x9 in different angles. What are vehicle are you installing these in? I swore I thought you had a JGC. 
If so where do you plan to mount the 3" when you get one? Man, I really can't wait to hear what you think of the sound.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

manish said:


> Hey, thanks for that quick run down. if possible I'd love some pics of your 6x9 in different angles. What are vehicle are you installing these in? I swore I thought you had a JGC.
> If so where do you plan to mount the 3" when you get one? Man, I really can't wait to hear what you think of the sound.


I'm really excited too... 
Thanks for being excited with me hehe

They are going in a Toyota venza, lots of room in the dash for the 3inch with modification. a 2inch currently resides there from stock.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

bro, you have no idea how excited I am, I really want to do a good 6x9, was leaning between AF and hybrid 6x9, but depending on how this sounds, i might go this route.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey any updates?


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

No update, all my efforts went into Halloween.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

these installed yet?


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm starting to install them, been pretty busy of late


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

oo damn. Purty.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Man those look nice! Really can't wait to hear your thoughts on them. I do know I'm going to grab a AF gb25. So the tweeters and midbass is still undecided.


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

When i first got into this hobby more than 15 yrs ago i put in the white infinity reference all around. They've had some nice drivers over the years


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

manish said:


> Man those look nice! Really can't wait to hear your thoughts on them. I do know I'm going to grab a AF gb25. So the tweeters and midbass is still undecided.



Probably tomorrow I'll have a listen. 

I ordered the 300m 3.5s and they were supposed to be shipped last week... But they haven't shipped yet... Frustrating. There seems to be a shortage.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

So you did get them installed. Nice. Well at least you will be able to give a review based on a 2way setup then when you get the 3", you can update. Curious what kind of music do you listen to? And what have you run in the past speaker wise?


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

They are indeed in. Still have some vibration\rattle control to take care of.











I wasn't able to get the xovers and tweeters in...so the 6x9's are playing full range along with the stock 2incher in the dash. The xovers are so gigantic... gonna have to rethink where they go...

Same size as my amps.










So first impressions wouldn't be to impressive in there current setup. wouldn't expect any speaker to sound that great full range ... 2 quick things though

They play base, much more so then the stockers, no big surprise there. But these are big drivers and sound like it too.

Feels like they could benefit from more then the 70 or so watts... might have to bridge my amp and test that out, they are rated for 150rms so seems like it would be the best route. Maybe once they brake in a bit.

I've used a bunch of various drivers
Peerless SLS 8"s
Dayton RS 225 8"s
Canton 10"s
Massive audio CK6's and RK6's
CDT ES-06
peerless exclusives 7"
Pioneer TS-C520PRS
Energy convertibles 6.5's and 5.5's 

Many midranges from tang band, cdt, mb quart, domes and cones...


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Wow those look beefy. Ok I random the peerless 8" sls also. I also ran the Canton rs Pullman 8" midbass drivers as well. So you would be perfect to give me your honest impressions. Interesting about the wattage. I wanted to run a pair of Sony xm-gs4, with one bridged for the mid-bass. But that puts me right at 150watts. A thought though, since I'm going with a 3 way, I don't need the mid-bass to play higher than 250-300hz...meaning I could use a pair of Sony gs100's to give them some real headroom. Again im waiting to see what you think of the set.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Do you know what the xover points are in a 3 way setup?


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

I haven't had a chance to get anymore done.
I am very curious about the xover point, so I'll be looking to measure that somehow at some point


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Ok did you know that there is a 2" domed mid-range now by infinity? 20mx. Made to convert their 2 ways to 3 ways. So now there is options, either the 3" cone (300m) or the 2" domed mid range (20mx)


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes but it's for a different set. Was it available a few months ago when I was looking I likely would have bought that and saved some cash haha. 

That set looks really good too.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Well I have narrowed it down to either the audiofrog or these. It would be a no brainier if I could get the infinity at say $300 or if the woofer was available separately.


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

300 would have been really nice.
Got them from sonic at 449


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Really? Man I'm going to just try to add to the budget then. Waiting on your review and a real review of audiofrog.


----------



## danmathew (Nov 24, 2017)

It's pretty good one by the infinity


----------



## Potbelly (Nov 23, 2010)

The Infinity Perfect 300m's are on sale for Black Friday, picked up a pair for $98 shipped from onlinecarstereo...

In case you didnt grab them yet...


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

hey did you get the 300m yet? and what is your impression now of the set and esp of the midbass drivers?


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

I received them last week. They are small, not sure why I expected them to be bigger.
Still might be to big to easily install in the dash of my venza though.

I don't have anything more to add in terms of sound, I've had no time to fiddle or install the giant xovers and tweeters. I'm not sure when I'll get time as I have a bunch of stuff to do around the house before xmas.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

No worries, im trying to wait until after the CES just to see if there is anything new coming out in terms of 6x9. If nothing new, then i will try to see if i can get just the kappa perfect 900 6x9 Midbass drivers, or if i can get a really good deal on the AF 6x9.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Well, I joined the party also....
Now do I want the 300m or the Audiofrogs GB25


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

sweet


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Now I'm trying to figure out how much power should put to the 6x9. Would you think 200watts is too much or do these seem like they can take the power?


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

200 is fine. Put a HP xover on em though


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

I decided to email harmon about the xover points.

The tweeter is 3.4kHz in both 2way and 3 way settings.
In the 3 way mode, the midranges play between 400Hz to 3.4kHz.

Sounds pretty good to me.

Also I ended up getting the infinity shallow 12's during boxing day. Can't wait for spring.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

So if I go with the 20MX, then I would band pass around 3.4k - 550hz @18db on the low pass end. And the 6x9 would be band passed around 550hz @12db-63hz @24db. I would have my subs low pass with a shallow over point @ 63hz. This is just a starting point those


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

How do these compare to last infinity perfect line? I use like infinity back in the day but there last perfect line was absolutely horrible i thought


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AAAAAAA (Oct 5, 2007)

AAAAAAA said:


> I decided to email harmon about the xover points.
> 
> The tweeter is 3.4kHz in both 2way and 3 way settings.
> In the 3 way mode, the midranges play between 400Hz to 3.4kHz.
> ...


Follow up. 18db xover slopes.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## tricon (Aug 22, 2011)

So, any update on how they sound? I'm thinking about getting the Perfect 600's for my 2017 F250, just not sure if its worth the extra money over the Polk MM's?


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm sorry mine is still in the box, I live in Michigan so I prob won't get a chance to install them until this spring. But I plan to do a full review on them, then on the pair of the Kappa 20mx, and then I know I'm prob gonna swap the tweeters out cause I hate metal tweeters.


----------



## tricon (Aug 22, 2011)

Well my perfect 600's came in today. Building some mounting plates and installing/deadening tomorrow, Ill let you know how they sound.

But hot damn, these things are really well made. I noticed on the frequency graph that the tweeter has really been tuned down in the higher frequencies. I think they listened to all the people complaining about how bright the last version was. We'll see how they sound, by their looks, they are def worth the $300 I paid for em.


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

pics man


----------



## tricon (Aug 22, 2011)

Suckers are heavy and this xo's are gorgeous.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

tricon said:


> Suckers are heavy and this xo's are gorgeous.


Now that's a stout looking mid! Harman usually does a god job for the money and those look to be some sleepers

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

Man those look nice! I need a set for my rear doors. Please post here when you install them and let us know how they sound. I won't be installing mine for awhile as I still need amp and a new headunit.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

I would also keep in mind what Andy said about Harman designing their speakers with off-axis installations in mind, especially when it comes to their tweeters. Was posted in an old thread, but so far it has held true whenever I've installed a JBL set. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tricon (Aug 22, 2011)

The tweets are going in the A pillar, pointed at the window. Mids in the doors. The stock system actually sounds pretty decent with this setup, so I'm going to try that first.

And yes, the mids are ridiculously beefy. They must weigh 5lbs a piece. Cant wait to hear them, hopefully finish installing tomorrow.


----------



## tricon (Aug 22, 2011)

So all I can really say is wow. They play so loud and with zero distortion. I can turn my stock Sync 3 stereo to 100% and its the loudest stereo I've ever heard, and there's just no hint of distortion. I have a 200x2 little class D Kenwood amp.

The highs are smooth and sounds very natural and the mids just pump it out effortlessly. I drove around my city for an hour last night just listening to everything I could, suuuuuper happy with these.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

So the tweeters aren't harsh? I can't wait to install mine, I still need a new head unit.
they taking the 200 watts easily, So I'm not crazy for wanting to put at least 400 watts RMS to the midbass drivers alone then...lol


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

pics of the install?


----------



## mojonito (Jul 14, 2018)

long term update?


----------



## Denis (3 mo ago)

Update


----------

